# National Parks Campgrounds



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I haven't been to many National Parks and just bought a pass :vs_rocking_banana: Has anyone camped at any national parks and if so is it better to get a place nearby or in the parks? 

Which ones are the must see ones out west etc., :vs_worry:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I've camped in them and outside of them. I camp outside of NPs when the inside is full. The variety of them is huge, there are good and bad, ample room and tight fitting, good quality and poor quality, popular and hard to get into, and not-so-popular so they're seemingly run down.

It's best just to go there, stay there and go see what they have to offer and just take it all in whatever they provide. If you want luxury take a cruise.


----------

